# Bootsführerschein DK Neue Regeln



## bbfishing (3. Juni 2019)

Moin

Als ich in letztes Wochenende in Silkeborg unterwegs war wurde ich von der dänischen Wasserschutzpolizei kontrolliert. Eigendlich ja kein Problem, aber was die alles sehen wollten da wurde es schon eng.

Sportbootführerschein, ich dachte immer bis 50 Ps ist frei.

Falsch es gibt anscheind ein neues Gesetz. Die PS x 0,74 darf die Summe aus BootslängexBootslänge+3 nicht überschreiten, darunter ist alles frei.

Zb. bei meinem Boot 50 Ps x 0,74= 37 Motorisierung,  Bootslänge 5,2m x 5,2+3=30,04 demnach ist die Motorisierung höher als der Bootslängenwert und das Boot gilt als Speedboot.

Dafür muß ein Bootsführerschein vorhanden sein, eine Haftpflichtversicherung muß nachgewiesen und mitgeführt werden, (geht auch als Bild auf dem Handy) Eigentumsnachweis und Schwimmwestenpflicht. Ich hatte einen Floatinganzug an, ging durch.

Zum Glück waren die Kontrolleure echt kulant und ich musste keine Strafe zahlen. Weiter Bootfahren wurde jedoch untersagt bis die Papiere vorhanden waren. Die habe ich mir fix per WhatsApp schicken lassen und gut war es.

Im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr wurde viel kontrolliert, den ganzen Tag patrollierten zwei ( hab ich jedenfalls gesehen) Ribs auf Kontrollfahrt auf den Seen. Abhauen ist auch nicht da die 100 PS hinten dran hatten.

Nur mal so zur Info, das gilt übrigens auch für das Meer.

Gruß Klaus

Falls das nicht hierhin gehört, bitte verschieben. Ich wuste nicht wohin das soll.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Juni 2019)

Danke dir für die Info, werde jetzt mal für mein Boot nachrechnen.


----------

